# Found a #1 (for you Don W)



## popmandude (Feb 17, 2010)

I managed to get these 8 items for $100.00, that's how I came up with the $12.50. I still don't know for a fact this #1 is authentic, so please chime in if you have any thoughts. Here is what I do know. The brass depth wheel is solid, not hallowed. The depth thread rod is parallel to the sole. No adjusting lever, no numbers cast or stamped into the base, but the letter B appears behind the frog, and on the back of the lever cap. 
#4 smoother
#65 low angle block
#1
two millers falls 1430 chisels ( don't care for the plastic handles)
parker #85 fret saw
w butcher 1/8" mortice chisel
and a made in japan egg beater






















































The only spot of rust is shown on the left cheek. I sure hope this isn't one of them replica knock offs, but hopes are high. If some one needs to see pics other than whats shown to determine just let me know what you need to see. These millers falls chisels are 1/2 and 1/4 inch, if anyone needs one or both to complete a set, let me know.

Hoping for a buncha "YOU SUCKs" 
Randy


----------



## JFobare (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry I can't be of any help…but what I can say is nice score regardless….looks like a great plane!
Joshua


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Wow… So what do you plan to do with it?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd say you have a Type 1 or Type 2, manufactured before 1873, and it's worth a lot of money.

Oh, and you suck!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

YA IT LOOKS LIKE A TYPE 1 OR 2 AND BE VERY CAREFUL WITH IT IT IS WORTH A LOT OF MONEY!
as charlie m said, it is a rare plane, wow what a score.In that kind of shape it will go for hundreds i will gladly buy it from you at a fair market value but will need to know a few days ahead of time so i have cash on hand to pay for it. i would like to see higher res photos of casting marks etc to say for sure but i will buy it either way please be careful with it and put it in a plane sock be sure to oil it as described on the lie Nilson web site.

i think i am the first to offer to buy it so if you do want to sell please sell to me first


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

It looks like a SCORE from here..
Can I touch it


> ?


???/


----------



## popmandude (Feb 17, 2010)

pierce85…I plan to use it. I do know they are relatively fragile, and the soles are fairly thin, but there has to be a use for it in the shop somewhere. I like to take old planes an make them shine like new, but I think this one will keep its patina. Just a good cleaning with something mild and then an oil rub down.

charlie.. I read about you #2, an that one is on my list also.

hey dude!!! Thanks for the offer but I think I will hang on to this one for a while. Heck, maybe I'll be able to retire one of these days after all.

Glen.. If our paths ever cross, I'll even let ya use it.

Thanks for lookin folks
Randy


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

It's legit. You're one lucky dude.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

the B castings planes were made 1899-1902, but the solid knob and no lateral adjustment puts it earlier than that. Its possible some parts have been replaced. Go to the hyperkitten dating flow chart and see what you come up with.

You don't just suck. You SUCK BIG TIME.

That's one rare find you've got there. Its valuable and its a sweet little plane. I'd use it to, but only on special occasions. Its like that 160 year anniversary bottle of Jack I got, I plan to drink it, but probably on the day I retire. Hey, I'd even trade that bottle of Jack for that #1. You don't know me well enough, but to those that do know I don't part with my jack very easily.

Enjoy it. I hope you find a $9 #2 to go with it and post it here so we can all hate you a little more.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Authentic.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

A cool grand my friend if not slightly higher and oh yea you SUCK…lol


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I know that the plane is getting all the press, and rightly so, but the Butcher chisel is another good catch. I have a bunch of Butcher stuff that I have collected over the years. Very good quality cast steel. Look up W. Butcher. Some interesting reading.
Bill


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

That is a huge you suck!


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

YOU 
SUCK!!!!
Good find and score!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just wanted to chime in with my own "You suck", from the bottom of my heart


----------



## drfunk (Jan 26, 2011)

Just FYI. The number 1's and 2's do not follow any of the normal "type studies". The best way to date it is the casting marks and the label on the blade. If there is no label on the front of the blade, you may need to turn it over, some time they stamped them on the back - or somebody sharpened the wrong side. The B casting 1899-1902 era is a good fit from what I can see. Not an "early" type - but VERY rare in this kind of condition none the less.

Congratulations!


----------



## drfunk (Jan 26, 2011)

BTW & My $.02: Anything more than an extremely gentle cleaning would reduce the value considerably (no abrasives what-so-ever). If you do insist on using it - which I personally would not - I would be sure to obtain an aftermarket blade and put the original away. I'd also rather see you sell it and purchase 5 or so Lie Nielsen #1's than risk turning it into a user - as it is a survivor of history and a good story.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You suck.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Again You Suck !!!!!

Nice find


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

you still suck!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

one of those planes sold over here in europe for a quarter of a million.

Greek escudos LOL Alistair


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you deffently aspire to be this week biggest sucker !!!!! 
I´m glad I remeber the tovel for once … with all the drooool dripping with high speed

thanks for making us darkgreen of envy

Dennis


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I Saw a broken one in a antique store they wanted $850 for it . I also saw a NOS #1 in the box get a bid over $3500 on ebay and did not sell because it did not meet the reserve. You, You, I can't do it . You lucky dog.


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

that is definately not an authentic number 1. it is so easy to tell it is a replica made in an el cheapo tool factory in china, and then distressed to look old. nothing about it says real at all, any collecter would notice this right away. i feel so bad for you right now, i will help you eat the loss, and gladly paypal you $25 for it shipped, as i am a really big fan and collector of stanley knock offs.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

un-freakin-believable. Not only do you suck but your dog sucks too lol. That is some good clean livin you got goin on over there to find that plane for that price. Congrats! ... and you suck again.


----------



## popmandude (Feb 17, 2010)

$25 for a fake? Heck, that's double my money. 
Jim…ya almost did it.

Happy thanksgiving to all
Randy


----------



## AgentTwitch (Oct 29, 2008)

Very nice find! Its getting hard enough to find a decently priced #2 IMO, let alone a #1. As Jim said, you are a lucky dog!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I believe that it would be honest to go the person you bought it from and give him more money, at least this is what I would do.
If you did that you certainly would suck a little less.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll give ya your money back ($12.50) on the Butcher chisel. I've been collecting them for users for a bunch of years. What do ya think? Not foolin' on the offer. I just like to have the W. Butcher stuff.
The haul on the #1 is toooooo much.
Bill


----------



## popmandude (Feb 17, 2010)

Bill, sent you a pm.
Norm, I know what you are saying. Cheapest #2 I have ever seen was $400.00. In real good shape, but a later type. 400 is a bit much for this bottom feeder.
Bert, you are probably right.

good luck to all
Randy


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Randy, sent ya a PM about followup on the Butcher morticing chisel. Let me know.
Bill


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

I am also a Butcher fan:

http://jp29.org/wwbutcher.htm

And - great catch on the #1!

James


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a huge butcher fan and I love the pigstickers. SaddleTramp just scored one too.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Recently found a 3/8" gouge marked " W Butcher" while cleaning out some boxes of auction and garage sale treasures. Don't know where I got it or how long ago. Thanks, for the link to Butcher, jamesicus. I was not familiar with the company or their tools. If anyone can direct me to some info on this gouge it would be greatly appreciated. As much as I have been looking for old Stanley chisels, I can't believe I haven't come across these before. I used to think I knew something about tools and woodworking until I came here, now I find out how little I really knew. (and I made a living as a cabinetmaker!) Thank you all for the education!!!


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

Another excellent Stanley #1 reference:

http://hansbrunnertools.gil.com.au/Stanley%20by%20numbers/Stanley%201.htm

James


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Randy.
Got the Butcher today. All sharpened up and buffed. Added to the collection.
Many thanks. It was a good addition.
Bill


----------

